
Judges: Lawful Immigrants Clear to Enter U.S. Despite Trump's Order - tonyztan
https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2017/01/29/judges-put-temporary-stop-trump-immigration-order/UQiz2kEXJMDQHuiIFoguuJ/story.html
======
mcv
The problem with a judge declaring Trump's order illegal, is that a judge has
no way to enforce that. As long as DHS chooses to obey Trump rather than the
law, the "immigrants" (some of them have been living in the US for many years)
still can't go home.

I fear the next few years are going to be a drawn out battle between Trump and
the law, with government institutions having to decide which one to obey.
Their conscience is what determines how far Trump can push this.

